# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Overgang

## luwikie1971

Hallo
Ik ben 40 jaar en in de overgang last van opvliegers vooral s'nachts kan negen á tien weken tussen de menstruaties zitten op veertigste weer aan de pil kijken of dit wat helpt tegen de overgang

----------


## parfum

Ik ben al 22 jaar in de overgang, ná verwijdering van de baarmoeder op 36 jarige leeftijd, dag en nacht opvliegers, zwaar transpireren, het water druipt er vaak vanaf. Wordt 's nachts vele malen wakker van de opvliegers, drijf dan mijn bed bijna uit. Gooi de dekens dan van me af totdat ik het weer koud krijg en trek dan de deken weer over me heen en probeer weer in slaap te vallen. Ik probeer alle alternatieve middeltjes uit, maar ben tégen het gebruik van hormonen omdat die zo kankerverwekkend zijn.
Ik blijf hopen op een wondermiddeltje dat ongevaarlijk is.

----------

